# working in Pakket (near the old BKK airport) / advice for the accommodation



## olbozz (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all

As written in the title, I will be working outside Bangkok in Pakket (north of the city next not far from the old airport) and I need your advice on where to live.
Looking for a good compromise between commuting time to work and living in an expat area, close to downtown.

thanks all

Oli


----------



## olbozz (Aug 24, 2013)

By the way, the area we pre-selected is Ari.
Anyone living there?


----------

